
Coronavirus Crisis Could Cost World Up to $2T: United Nations - ajaviaad
https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/united-nations-coronavirus-crisis-could-cost-world-up-to-2-trillion-2192504
======
32gbsd
A T here or a T there. Its just money. people's lives matter more rn.

